# Hello!



## Jraiford (Sep 16, 2014)

I am new to the boards, but have been a MM for about 3 years. I live in a small East Texas town, where you really need to be active in the lodge. I look forward to meeting yall and exchange ideas.


----------



## Txmason32 (Sep 17, 2014)

That explains it all right there ...."east texas" ...... haha just kidding brother ... welcome


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome, look forward to your posts.


----------



## goomba (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome to the site brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## John Schnitz (Sep 27, 2014)

Jraiford said:


> I am new to the boards, but have been a MM for about 3 years. I live in a small East Texas town, where you really need to be active in the lodge. I look forward to meeting yall and exchange ideas.


Where you from Brother?


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 29, 2014)

Groveton. Eastern Star Lodge #284


----------



## John Schnitz (Sep 29, 2014)

Your north west of cleavland. Great to have you.


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 30, 2014)

John Schnitz said:


> Your north west of cleavland. Great to have you.


Yessir. Go to Corrigan, hang a West and 20 miles later you are in downtown Groveton. However, 10 seconds later you are leaving Groveton! Dont blink your eyes.


----------

